# Karma 19 Build



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

Nice!  Should run super skinny! . The inside kinda looks like a Beavertail.


----------



## fowlriver (Sep 7, 2012)

Looks nice I was eyeing them the other day.


----------



## jpeterson (Apr 17, 2011)

Check your messages yakangling


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone!  jasonp, I responded.  

Updated picture of the console


----------



## Ajrevels (Sep 13, 2012)

Have you got any new pics of the boat. I test drove the karma last Saturday an loved it. An was also wanting to go with a side console. I'd like to see how it turns out.


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

I will try and get some on here today.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2012)

I have been interested in the Karma. Who is actually building your Skiff? 

Here is a thread started a few months ago about the Karma Skiff.

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1338061820


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

In the third photo down the deck look warped or bent..is that the camera?


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Nice looking rig. I saw a few at Fishstock in NSB this year and was really impressed. Clean and functional at a great price tag. Loved the rod lockers they have to offer...


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I really like the look of the boat, a lot like the HB glades skiff at half the price. Just based on the photos along with the beam and LOA I would want a tiller setup or at minimum a small center console. Any boat that is long and narrow like this will likely kick up a decent spray in a quartering chop. With a side console you are sitting on the edge subjected all the spray. With a tiller or cc you could at least stand and keep your face out of the water. Just my 2 cents.

Good luck with your build, looking forward to more pictures.


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

> In the third photo down the deck look warped or bent..is that the camera?


It was the camera and the shadow that makes it looks like that.


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

> I have been interested in the Karma. Who is actually building your Skiff?
> 
> Here is a thread started a few months ago about the Karma Skiff.
> 
> http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1338061820


Richard from Bossman Boats actually has a shop a few miles down the road.  I can get the full story on how it was designed and post it on here.  This is my second boat I purchased through Richard and not had a problem before.

Here is another boat with the shop in the background...


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

I would love to hear the story as to how they designed this boat....


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> I would love to hear the story as to how they designed this boat....


x2!  ;D


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

Is that a half dry storage half livewell in the rear hatch? Looks sweet. Please post more pics.


----------



## Ajrevels (Sep 13, 2012)

Im excited to see the finished look. I actually spoke with Richard Monday an I am also going to go with a side console.


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

> Is that a half dry storage half livewell in the rear hatch? Looks sweet. Please post more pics.


Yes, it's a small 3 Gallon bait-well.


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

> Im excited to see the finished look. I actually spoke with Richard Monday an I am also going to go with a side console.


Great choice! I think the side console is the way to go for this boat.

I will keep posted pics as I get them from Richard. I am hoping to have the boat this weekend. When I have it I promise to post pictures and videos!


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

Ok, I should have the boat this Sunday. The motor was taking the longest to come in. I will have more pictures up towards the end of the week!


----------



## patrickknight (Nov 16, 2010)

how long was the build process, start to finish


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

> how long was the build process, start to finish


The reason it's taking so long is they never put a side console on this boat before so they had a lot of customization to do, then took molds of everything they made for the next one they build. The boat was already built but didn't have the side console, motor, trolling motor etc. So a little over 3 weeks when I get it Sunday.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

That looks just like a ECC Caimen side console ? Wonder why ? That's strange.


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

A little set back but I should have the boat this week and more pictures.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> > Is that a half dry storage half livewell in the rear hatch? Looks sweet. Please post more pics.
> 
> 
> Yes, it's a small 3 Gallon bait-well.


Looks like that dry locker will fill up with any over splash from the livewell.  How do they propose to  stop the water from entering the adjacent hatch?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Yakaling, you might consider asking them to put a drain on the corner of the hatch gutter surrounding the dry storage. That would keep water from accumulating which could spill into the dry area.If they drilled a small hole, fit a small pvc elbow and connected some tubing down to the bilge area it would let that area drain. Just a suggestion. The boat is looking nice!

As for the livewell splashing over, some hatch tape surrounding the edges of the livewell should compress with the hatch in the closed position keeping the water out of the dry storage.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I suggest they put a leg on that console to stiffen it up. Because if it's only those small stainless screws holding that console on to the gunwale, you will have problems after running through a chop a few times. That helm isn't light. The weight of that alone bouncing around will start to make things happen....

Other than that, the skiff looks bad ass! I love the colors! looks like quality work, too.


----------



## jonathanglasser71 (Apr 22, 2012)

I second both of those suggestions . What I did in my gutters was glass a drain tube sleeve to the bottom of the aft corners . A one inch hose fits perfect , then you will have true dry storage . The boat looks great , enjoy !


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

> I suggest they put a leg on that console to stiffen it up. Because if it's only those small stainless screws holding that console on to the gunwale, you will have problems after running through a chop a few times. That helm isn't light. The weight of that alone bouncing around will start to make things happen....
> 
> Other than that, the skiff looks bad ass! I love the colors! looks like quality work, too.


It's hard to see but there is actually a custom rod holder that is supporting it underneath, I will try and get a picture to show you. 

I am pretty sure there is a drain tube now, when I took that picture it wasn't done yet.


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## jonathanglasser71 (Apr 22, 2012)

That will do it ! Time to fish !


----------



## Ajrevels (Sep 13, 2012)

Richard called me today an told me how your boat did in the water. An it sounds awesome. I can't wait to sale my boat an get him started on my karma.


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

She will finally be ready this week.  Small things delayed it a little but it has been worth the wait.  Richard has keeping me posted daily with text messages and photos.  He threw in a few extra's as well so I can't can't complain!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

The boat looks great. One thing I noticed in the picture. Is the tower high enough so the motor will clear when you tilt up?


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

> The boat looks great. One thing I noticed in the picture. Is the tower high enough so the motor will clear when you tilt up?


I was waiting for that, Yes and no, it won't go up enough for the trailer lock position but enough to get the skeg all the way out of the water. If you take the motor cover off raise it all the way then put it back it fits. Instead of taking the platform out and having the boat take longer I decided to deal with it. If it bothers me later I will get it fixed. This will not be an issue with future models though.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Minor bug on a new model, but aside from that the skiff looks really good. I would talk to them and get them to swap out the platform once they get the new one made for the other boats.

Trailering without the lock in is obviously not a good idea, and taking the cover on and off would be a hassle.

Looking forward to seeing some pictures of it on the water.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> Minor bug on a new model, but aside from that the skiff looks really good. I would talk to them and get them to swap out the platform once they get the new one made for the other boats.
> 
> Trailering without the lock in is obviously not a good idea, and taking the cover on and off would be a hassle.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing some pictures of it on the water.


Get one of these and call it a day!

http://www.m-ywedge.com/


----------



## RMendez (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi I was serching for caimen items and saw this post, do you have a caimen side console for sale?


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

I got the boat today and was able to take it out for the first time this evening.  I am more than pleased with the way it came out.  With the stock prop, full gear, two guy's at 170 and 190 lbs and both of us sitting in the back we hit 32mph on the gps.  I can't wait to try it with the Power Tech SS prop.  It plains really fast and will stay on plain at a really slow speed.  I will let you know on Sunday how many inches we draft in how little water it takes to hop on plain in the flats.  

Here is a real quick video of her running in less than 8"s of water... [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSlwgdvRASk&feature=plcp[/media]

-Lou


----------



## Ajrevels (Sep 13, 2012)

Not able to see video. Is there anyway you could maybe text it to my phone. 386-227-1505


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

I got to test the new Power Tech SS Prop today TLR3 10" 12 Pitch.

The Stock Aluminum prop I hit a max 32MPH at 5300 RPM's but slow to hop up on plane.

The PT Prop I maxed out at 34MPH at 5800 RPM's and hop's right up on plane!

This is a great prop, I can't wait to see what it does over the weekend!


----------



## cosgrcs (Mar 11, 2012)

Hey Yakangling, check your PM's when you get a chance.


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

Bossman's boats have caught my attention lately. Your numbers sound good. Having had the boat for a little while now, what do you think about it?


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

how do you like those hatches? Is the front hatch sealed? Does it have a latch to secure it shut? any additional pics would be great


----------

